
Old coal mines can be 'perfect' underground food farms - maxwell
https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-wales-46221656
======
ineedasername
We shouldn't restrict them to just farms. We should strive for fully
independent biomes with space for human inhabitants. With the ability to be
sealed off from all external influence. We could even plan for many of them to
perform useful psychological studies on their populations. "Vaults" is one
name that comes to mind for them, but we should probably number each one to
keep track.

